# Ullswater boathouse



## -Oy- (Jul 30, 2018)

Another Ullswater classic - the Duke of Portland Boathouse.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh that's the best so far... wonderful B&W reflection on an overcast sky....


----------



## Pam (Jul 30, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 30, 2018)

Very atmospheric..  I love the Lake District, but like so many places, it's a victim of it's own success.   I'll be there in early September with daughter and O.H. - we're renting a cottage at Windermere.  Hopefully it will be quieter then.

Trivia:  Of the 16 lakes in the Lake District, only one has 'Lake' in its name. The rest are either 'Water' or 'Mere'.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks...

Bassenthwaite Lake


----------

